

Open a python shell and "import antigravity" - mirsimiki

:)
======
pincubator
Here is the source code:
[http://svn.python.org/view/python/trunk/Lib/antigravity.py?v...](http://svn.python.org/view/python/trunk/Lib/antigravity.py?view=markup&pathrev=66902)

